
DHS: Multiple US gov domains hit in serious DNS hijacking wave - Centigonal
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/01/multiple-us-gov-domains-hit-in-serious-dns-hijacking-wave-dhs-warns/
======
birdiesanders
I would be more surprised if there were no attacks. It's like the bank letting
everyone know the security guards aren't coming in on money transfer day.

